# Mit VBA auf eine Access Datenbank zugreifen ! Wichtig !



## KingOfMetropole (10. Februar 2005)

Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen  Wie kann ich mit VBA 6.0 auf eine Access Datenbank zugreifen, um dort die Werte aus einer Tabelle in eine ComboBox übertragen zu können ? 

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Julian Maicher (10. Februar 2005)

VBA unter Access in der entsprechenden DB:

```
Dim cn As New ADODB.Connection
    Dim cmd As New ADODB.Command
    Dim rs As New ADODB.Recordset

    Set cn = Application.CurrentProject.Connection

    cmd.ActiveConnection = cn
    cmd.CommandText = "SELECT * FROM Tabelle"

    Set rs = cmd.Execute

    Do While Not rs.EOF
        combobox.AddItem (rs!Spaltenname)
        rs.MoveNext
    Loop
```
Für Excel oder eine andere Datenbank müsstest du das Connection Objekt (also cn) anpassen und auf den Pfad der Datenbank verweisen.


----------



## KingOfMetropole (10. Februar 2005)

hi danke für die schnelle Antwort erstmal...

Ich möchte über VBA in Word auf die Access Datenbank zugreifen die sich bisher auf c:\work befindet.

Dort möchte ich aus der Tabelle "Namen" die Werte in eine ComboBox einfügen

Hab aber kein plan wie es geht ) 

muss ich den Code in einem Modul schreiben oder wo ?

wenn es geht bitte alle nötigen Infos hier posten


----------



## Julian Maicher (10. Februar 2005)

Klar ins Modul, wohin auch sonst?
Guck dir mal folgenden Link an, das sollte alles erklären!
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/reprobst/WordFAQ/OA.htm#OA1103


----------



## KingOfMetropole (10. Februar 2005)

alles klar dank dir  es läuft ^^


----------

